# Warzine



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Over the past few weeks the staff of Heresy have been working on Warzine, a new Wargames Ezine.

http://warzine.heresy-online.net/

The site is now at a standard to unveil to the members of Heresy. It uses the Joomla! CMS, many of you will already be familiar with this software. If not take a look around.

We're looking for authors to submit content to flesh out the site before it's released to the outside world. If any of you have articles or ideas kicking about sign up and submit them. 

The owner of 40kforums has kindly agreed to join the team and help promote this. I feel a joint venture between our two forums will increase awareness and help Warzine fill the current Wargaming articles void. 
Viscount Vash is the cheif admin of Warzine. He'll be handling the submissions and entries once i've finished building the site. Plus i'd like to mention the great work Anphicar has put into the site by designing the logo. 

Jez


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

this might seem a stupid question, but what is it actually all about?

iv had a look around and it looks great by the way.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It started out as an articles area to replace the one on Heresy. All the recent errors were caused by the script so the intention was to reduce the number of queries generated by this site. As things progressed though we realised it could grow into a massive articles site.

With a bit of work we feel a PDF Ezine (similar to Firebase) could be produced. Plus, the fact this is a site designed specifically for articles it'll be far easier to administer and release than Firebase. Decent article submissions will be held back and released in a snazzy "Warzine" publication every 4 months. I'm already familiar with Quark and Indesign so we have no problems there.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i see. will keep an eye on it.


----------

